
IBM is giving away free DJI drones to coders - T-A
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ibm-is-giving-away-free-dji-drones-to-coders/
======
tacosx
I tried to register for this and after fixing multiple CSS bugs that prevented
the form from being rendered correctly I was able to actually trigger the
submission which kicked off a wave of javascript errors.

Good old IBM, still the exact same company they were 20 years ago.

